# Best East Coast Groomer snowboard - For fast and sharp turns



## Guest (Feb 1, 2015)

Like the title says looking for a Groomer machine for the east coast......ride fast and alot of sharp turns....i need super stable at high speeds and agile....

Need a wide board since i havea size 13 boot also 6'4 220lbs need it longer too......


Traditional Camber?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Burton custom X. Goes fast, great edge hold.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i too recommend the burton custom x. go with the 164W


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I also say custom X. I have custom it's great. X is on my shopping list


----------



## tostyj (Feb 19, 2013)

Rossignol XV Magtek. Hands down the fastest and best edge hold of any deck I've ever owned or tried, regardless of camber profile. Very fast edge to edge as well, so it can make tight turns when you need it to. I'm 5'11" and 190+lbs. and I'm riding the 167 regular width. They make wides in 164, 168, or 174. If I was your size, I'd go for the 174.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2015)

tostyj said:


> Rossignol XV Magtek. Hands down the fastest and best edge hold of any deck I've ever owned or tried, regardless of camber profile. Very fast edge to edge as well, so it can make tight turns when you need it to. I'm 5'11" and 190+lbs. and I'm riding the 167 regular width. They make wides in 164, 168, or 174. If I was your size, I'd go for the 174.


I have a jones flagship already which is similar to this.


The burton custom x i am REALLY liking the reviews. Sounds like a performance beast!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2015)

Anyone ride the Libtech Jamie Lynn Phoenix??


----------



## tostyj (Feb 19, 2013)

golfer1659 said:


> I have a jones flagship already which is similar to this.
> 
> 
> The burton custom x i am REALLY liking the reviews. Sounds like a performance beast!!


I've never ridden a Flagship, but from everything I've heard and read from those that have tried both, the Jones and the XV are supposed to have pretty different rides; despite the similarities on paper. The XV is supposed to be quite a bit more nimble and have better edge hold. 

That said, can't go wrong with a Custom X for traditional camber and hauling on groomers.


----------



## kumimajava (Oct 11, 2011)

golfer1659 said:


> Like the title says looking for a Groomer machine for the east coast......ride fast and alot of sharp turns....i need super stable at high speeds and agile....
> 
> Need a wide board since i havea size 13 boot also 6'4 220lbs need it longer too......
> 
> ...


Depending on budget, a Donek board may be what you're looking for. 

Sean can dial in your specs exactly, and for cambered decks, I can't think of many that rival his work.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2015)

Went and looked at both custom x and the libtech Jamie Lynn Phoenix. Seems to be two totally different boards but made for the same purpose. 

Custom X is stiffer, heavier and def a charging plank, edge seemed more pronounced.....

Libtech Jamie Lynn Phoenix was a medium flex and light very very subtle rocker in the center and more geared towards a camber board.


custom x seemed to be more of what im looking for after inspecting both boards, i may be test running them in a few weeks....



Im a little apprehensive about supporting burton like i used to because they turned into that conglomerate that puts other businesses out that were there since the beginning......specifically special blend, which was basiclally the only jactets i would wear.......so still apprehensive......


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2015)

Anyone ride the Slash Atv??


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I use a Never Summer Proto for days I want to rip ice groomers. I think NS's edge profile is top notch for that type of riding. I'd look at the Ripsaw. I've never found the Proto's limit, but it looks like the Ripsaw is designed to be even more aggressive.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2015)

Extremo said:


> I use a Never Summer Proto for days I want to rip ice groomers. I think NS's edge profile is top notch for that type of riding. I'd look at the Ripsaw. I've never found the Proto's limit, but it looks like the Ripsaw is designed to be even more aggressive.


Isn't never summer still hybrid profile? I had a combo plater board with Smokin and it wasn't stable enough lol


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

If you know how to ride it, thing grips and rips. Hybrids are ridden different than camber.


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

Im on the east coast as well. Bought a Custom X a few weeks ago and love it. I have a review about it in the review section if you wanna check it out. Edge hold is the best I've ever tried and super stable at high speed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2015)

Extremo said:


> If you know how to ride it, thing grips and rips. Hybrids are ridden different than camber.


I got 25+ years of riding, I can ride anything lol. I have hybrid boards, Jones Flagship is one of them and a smokin super park. The Jones BOMBS on the groomers but I just want to push the extremes I guess per say.


Nothing grips and rails like traditional camber....


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2015)

Adam718 said:


> Im on the east coast as well. Bought a Custom X a few weeks ago and love it. I have a review about it in the review section if you wanna check it out. Edge hold is the best I've ever tried and super stable at high speed.


I may have read it.......


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

As many have already mentioned.....the Custom X is a BEAST. Perfect for East coast groomers as well as shitty icy east coast days. I just purchased my 3rd one. I absolutely love it


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

golfer1659 said:


> Nothing grips and rails like traditional camber....


On edge, the crc profile is pretty hard to beat...but it's true, you can't go wrong with camber.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Custom x is what you want to try man. Probably getting my second one by next season.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Well it sounds like alpine hardbooter set up for ya


----------



## B.House (Jan 23, 2015)

The Custom X is a great board no doubt, but it also about the most common board out there. You won't go wrong with it, but if you want to try something that has a great reputation, but is a little different, take a look at the K2 Slayblade.

It has a lifted flat baseline rather than traditional camber, but it has very similar feel IMO. It's very fast with great edge hold... Very stable at high speeds.

Custom X is great, but I have like 3 friends with one, so I decided to look at other boards for my aggressive all-mountain deck... and I'm really glad I did.

It's also about $100 cheaper.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2015)

B.House said:


> The Custom X is a great board no doubt, but it also about the most common board out there. You won't go wrong with it, but if you want to try something that has a great reputation, but is a little different, take a look at the K2 Slayblade.
> 
> It has a lifted flat baseline rather than traditional camber, but it has very similar feel IMO. It's very fast with great edge hold... Very stable at high speeds.
> 
> ...



Pretty much I was looking for a SLASH ATV but can't find it in 165 Wide...... Burton is so main stream and big business I have strayed away from it.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Well it sounds like alpine hardbooter set up for ya


Lol, where the hell did you find that shit? Those jokers might be able to play their hardboot alpineboard game on a warm day out here, but they are probably going to end up in the hospital if they try it when the real ice sets in. It seems to be making a big comeback lately... you guys should try it---maybe even hit up the park on one of those things. They might as well point the bindings straight ahead and start doing some hardboot monoskiing. 

Custom x is a very versatile board depending on your skill level. I will hit some rails and pipes on it occasionally, it slays some kickers, and has the ice coast edge hold and high speed stability the op is looking for. I don't care about that don't support them because they are mainstream crap...the custom x is badass and could care less.


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 31, 2010)

B.House said:


> The Custom X is a great board no doubt, but it also about the most common board out there. You won't go wrong with it, but if you want to try something that has a great reputation, but is a little different, take a look at the K2 Slayblade.


I second this. I'm 6'-4" 220, size 12 boots and I picked up a slayblade wide last year and LOVE it. I pretty much only ride east coast groomers and this thing charges hard. It pretty much bulldozes through any slop you find over this way. Really good edge hold and pretty agile and light when riding glades. I've ridden only traditional camber, stiff boards for about 16 years now and this is the most stable board I've been on yet for high speed groomer cruising. Also as others mentioned, if you actually care about what others are riding I've never seen another one on the mountain.

Jon


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Look at the nitro pantera. Comes in a wide.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2015)

Wound up going with a Slash ATV.......found the last 165W on the internet, it was over in Europe

Now I won't be like everyone else at the mountain and still have a fast ripper for the groomers.....


----------



## B.House (Jan 23, 2015)

golfer1659 said:


> Wound up going with a Slash ATV.......found the last 165W on the internet, it was over in Europe
> 
> Now I won't be like everyone else at the mountain and still have a fast ripper for the groomers.....


Nice dude, enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2015)

B.House said:


> Nice dude, enjoy!


Thanks Brotha..........


----------

